# Serbian (BCS): мангуп



## YKYPEH

Здраво свима!

Да ли бисте могли да ми објасните значење речи "мангуп", посебно када се користи у сленгу? Био бих вам много захвалан. Према контексту, чини ми се да описује понашање или карактер човека.


----------



## marco_2

"Pijanica, mangup, lola zovu me..." 

This word must be quite old, though slangish. According to Serbian-Russian dictionary it means бездельник, шалопай, озорник.


----------



## vesna23

Mангуп има више значења: може да значи немиран дечак или младић и онда га још називамо несташко, враголан, неваљалац, ђаволак; онда, може бити особа омиљена у друштву, као нпр. лаф, даса, момчина... или можда момак који се лепо облачи у ком случају може још да се каже шмекер, кицош...
надам се да ти је мало бар јасније


----------



## Duya

Kao što je Vesna rekla, danas ta reč ima uglavnom pozitivnu konotaciju, tj. označava nekog ko je nevaljao na bezopasan, simpatičan, duhovit način.


----------



## DenisBiH

А шта је са оном чувеном "Ти то мангуп?" након које неријетко слиједи физички обрачун?


----------



## vesna23

Мислиш оно "јеси ти неки мангуп?" Па да, они који то кажу, обично желе физички обрачун  Погледајте како је овде то објашњено:

http://vukajlija.com/jesi-ti-neki-mangup/489448


----------



## YKYPEH

Хвала свима на одговорима. Наишао сам на ову реч у филму  "Монтевидео...", где у неколико сцена мангупом називају фудбалера  Александра Тирнанића његови другови, видећи га како игра  фудбал. Сада ми је јасно у каквој конотацији је ова реч била искоришћена.

(Молим вас, исправите грешке.)


----------



## vesna23

Све је у реду, осим што предлажем да уместо "видећи" употребиш глаголски прилог прошли "видевши".
Поздрав!


----------



## Brainiac

мангуп је и онај који је фрајер док си у пубертету, а већ за 5 год постане испушена муштикла, па се после питаш - боже, па он се мени некад свиђао! :d


----------

